

Ask HN: Idea guy put me on his incubator application without my consent - iwasapplied

Throwaway account here.<p>About a week ago this idea guy, let's call him John, asked me to work as the developer for this startup him and another guy in another province is working on. I was already working on my own startup so I told him I was unable to work for his startup at that point.<p>I've never worked with John before and we've only met a few times. There were never any agreements between the two of us to start any sort of Venture or anything.<p>So last night John messages me on Skype. John said he applied for this incubator(not YC, but I won't name it). I congratulated him and wish him good luck.<p>So the conversation went on a bit as we talk about this incubator. Then all of a sudden John said:<p>"I put u on the application just to let u know, we could get a huge investment!"<p>I was shocked felt pretty pissed off for what he did. I myself had plans for my own startup to apply to this incubator, but John have put my name on his application without my consent to give him creditability. I told John I was not impressed with what he done and he can't just put me down on his applications without my consent.<p>At this point, I thought about e-mailing the incubator and tell them that I'm not apart of this application they just received, but I am not sure how I would come off and what they'll think when I put in my own application. I don't want to make myself look bad so I loose my chance of getting into this incubator as well.<p>Dear HN, please give me some advise on what I should do. Thanks.
======
mrb
Contact the incubator, tell them this:

"I was told my name was put on an application. If this is the case, this is a
misunderstanding. I, in fact, intend to apply in the near future for a
different startup. Please remove me from the current application."

This makes explains the situation truthfully, while avoiding describing the
drama between you and John.

~~~
iwasapplied
Wouldn't that make me look bad when I submit a new application? They could
think that I ditched their company for my own company or something.

~~~
kls
I would be worried about the same perception, it sucks but people do wonder
when shadiness is unearthed, they naturally wonder what the other side of the
story is. Personally I would probably not bring the issue to a head unless I
was specifically questioned on it. I would save the Skype chat as a log of
what transpired. Chances are the fact that you are on two applications will
not be correlated, if it is I personally would give you a chance to explain
the situation. There are a lot of us with multiple irons in the fire, that is
most likely the perception they would have, there is nothing wrong with
chasing two ideas, so long as you are willing to drop one to pursue the one
that hits. So given that I don't think that even if it was correlated that it
would immediately disqualify you from getting a call.

------
relaunched
I'm not certain it really matters. Do to the high volume, as others have
mentioned, people remember ideas / traction, instead of names. If you submit
and someone else submitted, and both of your applications pique interested and
get a follow-up, then pursue your application. Most incubators meet the team
before selection. At that point, if both apps make it that far, the truth will
come out.

At that point, they'll have to explain why you aren't with their team and the
truth will come out.

------
dirkdeman
I understand it's not the best foundation for healthy co-foundership, but it
presents an opportunity too. You'll be exposed to a very valuable network,
funding and loads of likeminded people. You have to decide if you want to put
up with John for the next couple of months/year and maybe building your own
idea after, using your new network.

------
nurik
I would not do anything. Just wait and see whether this guy gets accepted for
an interview...if yes tell them you have been asked to join and did yet not
confirm your participation and if not you are free to do whatever you want.
Since you have been listed as a developer you can easily apply again with
another idea.

------
nalidixic
I'd just ask the incubator to remove you from the application.

~~~
PythonDeveloper
Agreed. This will likely blacklist him from the incubator, but it may also
blacklist you. You might want to call and talk to them and let them know
exactly what happened.

------
andrewhillman
I would first ask to see the application "John" submitted. Then contact the
incubator to explain.

~~~
iwasapplied
I asked John to show me a copy of the application, and he said he filled it
out on the web page and didn't save a copy.

~~~
andrewhillman
That blows. I'd like to hear how this turns out and how you handle it. Please
update when you can. Good luck.

